# Dogs Sniff out DVD Piracy



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Can't distinguish between real and pirated DVDs*.

PUTRAJAYA, Malaysia --Malaysian authorities said Monday they hope two specially
trained dogs will help police sniff out pirated DVDs and clean up the country's
reputation as an abuser of intellectual property rights.

Two male Labradors from Northern Ireland, named Paddy and Manny and trained to
smell chemicals used in DVD production, will become the first permanent canine
national anti-piracy unit when they go into action next month.

The dogs can't distinguish between real and pirated DVDs, but can point officers to
large hidden caches of discs.

More @ Charlotte.com


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

So I guess you should not have a large personal collection of movies in Malaysia unless you want a visit from Paddy and Manny. 

Honey, you better eBay the porn .... :grin:


----------

